# WANTED WANTED WANTED SCHWINN GOTHIC FENDER FLAT BRACE SET



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 7, 2017)

In search of a full set of Schwinn gothic fender flat braces. These are shorter then standard braces. Measure 14 1/2 inch from top curve to bottom of eyelet. Good cad in 6 or higher condition. Cash paid . Please let me know what you have. Thank you [emoji4] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 14, 2017)

Bump [emoji110] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 18, 2017)

120 bux to the first guy or gal that finds a set ... plus you get a full set of 8 condition flat braces ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lamont (Jun 18, 2017)

any chance you have a pic handy ?

measured a set of braces i have and they appear 14.5 from crown of fender center to center of what would be the axle


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 18, 2017)

Lamont said:


> any chance you have a pic handy ?
> 
> measured a set of braces i have and they appear 14.5 from crown of fender center to center of what would be the axle




It's 14 1/2 from top to absolute bottom of brace eyelet...3 inch wide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 18, 2017)

Lamont said:


> any chance you have a pic handy ?
> 
> measured a set of braces i have and they appear 14.5 from crown of fender center to center of what would be the axle




They are half an inch shorter then standard flats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 19, 2017)

130 bux now condition 7... you know who you are that have them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah but then I would only have 5 sets left for future projects.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 22, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah but then I would only have 5 sets left for future projects.




Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcelsior (Jun 25, 2017)

Waiting til the price goes up to 150... then maybe??


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 25, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> It's 14 1/2 from top to absolute bottom of brace eyelet...3 inch wide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not sure if this is what your looking for but they do measure 14 1/2. And I'm sure it's not the condition you were needing. Thanks Z


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 25, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 487359 View attachment 487360
> 
> Not sure if this is what your looking for but they do measure 14 1/2. And I'm sure it's not the condition you were needing. Thanks Z




I have no idea what that is off of... but not schwinn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I have no idea what that is off of... but not schwinn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Then why not post up pics of what you're looking for??


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Then why not post up pics of what you're looking for??




If I had a pic I wouldn't need them moron...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Then why not post up pics of what you're looking for??




It looks like a schwinn flat brace... single rivet eyelet 14 and1/2 inch from top to bottom of eyelet.... I think we have been over this and you have pics I've sent you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 25, 2017)

I didn't think it probably was. Just not sure of what they look like.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> If I had a pic I wouldn't need them moron...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now was that so difficult??


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 28, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Oh cool it looks like you found a set. I'll put the ones I dug out for you away then.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 28, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Oh cool it looks like you found a set. I'll put the ones I dug out for you away then.




I hate all of you haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 29, 2017)

Xcelsior said:


> Waiting til the price goes up to 150... then maybe??




I'll pay 150 for a set in 6 or 7 condition as of today... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 29, 2017)

A lot of you know guys not on the internet. Maybe you could reach out to them... it would be appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 29, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> A lot of you know guys not on the internet. Maybe you could reach out to them... it would be appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





How's about a set of McCauley's brackets and bonus attached are deep gothic fenders albeit, rear fender was _home cut_ for chain guard and 1 rivet is lose; for $120 shipped, . . the strangest, OG paint under the house painted red, about 14 year before Schwinn used this decoration scheme for another WTF? Plus. . Circa 1935-8 McCauley Mock Schwinn's about 14 years ahead of Schwinn. {Rim not included}


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 29, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> How's about a set of McCauley's brackets and bonus attached are deep gothic fenders albeit, rear was cut for chain, for $120 shipped, . . the strangest, OG paint under the house painted red, about 14 year before Schwinn used this decoration scheme for another WTF? Plus. . Circa 1935-8 McCauley Mock Schwinn's about 14 years ahead of Schwinn. {Rim not included}
> 
> View attachment 488984
> 
> ...




Holding out for real deal for now. Thank you tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 29, 2017)

Braces are as follows... 
Rears from fender rivet to eyelet rivet 12 inches 
Fronts are 13 inches from fender rivet to eyelet rivet
Front 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 29, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Braces are as follows...
> Rears from fender rivet to eyelet rivet 12 inches
> Fronts are 13 inches from fender rivet to eyelet rivet
> Front
> ...





BTW I measured my McCauley's a few day ago, when saw your post, and sure enough same size too go figure? Albeit also then, I searched up what Schwinn used, and it wasn't McCauley it's  these:



 .


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 29, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> BTW I measured my McCauley's a few day ago, when saw your post, and sure enough same size too go figure? Albeit also then, I searched up what Schwinn used, and it wasn't McCauley it's  these:
> 
> 
> 
> .




Yeah that style 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 1, 2017)

Bumbdiddly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

